# Found Today



## Sean (Feb 23, 2016)

Can anyone tell me anything about this? What is was for and maybe a date of many. It say "w.h. Smith & co." That is the only marking on it. I found it near Orlando, Fl. Thanks for any info
j


----------



## Privyprowlerz (Feb 23, 2016)

*looks like a 1880-1900 medicine, probably a pill bottle. 

not a whole lot of Florida bottles out there if you can place W. H. Smith and 
determine it's from Fla.

Jim *


----------



## botlguy (Feb 24, 2016)

A quick Google search brings up too many current hits. Hardware company and Gift Store in Orlando. You might try some more but it will take time.       Jim


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 24, 2016)

It could be a pocket inhaler from Buffalo. HERE


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 24, 2016)

A refill for this thing.


----------



## Sean (Feb 24, 2016)

It's only open on one end. The other end is closed off. Would this be hand blown? The inside of the bottle is not uniform and does not appear symmetrical like a machine would do.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 25, 2016)

If it is what I think, it's a refill bottle as I stated and would only be open at one end. As far as BIM, I think so but I get nothing from the pictures.


----------



## Privyprowlerz (Feb 25, 2016)

*nice catch Eric ! Decent chance it's the same company and that is indeed a refill.
**
They sure pumped out the quack meds in upstate New York eh ??

this example  is of little monetary value, but a really neat find.

Jim *


----------



## Sean (Feb 25, 2016)

Thanks for all info. I was really surprised to find it in the area  I did. There are a ton of houses and a major highway.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 26, 2016)

It came in something like that anyway.


----------

